# My Low Cost Wave Maker, Surface Agitator!



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Just get the pulsation right by adjusting the height of the power head.

Power Head $9.50


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty neat! You are gonna have to keep a close eye on water evaporation.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Not only the water evap (I have that prob with both my current tanks due to having an HOB on each for backup) but the water noise has gotta be loud... My GF would kill me if I had my tank set like that in the diningroom...lol... maybe in my basement tank... very good and cheap idea tho!!!!


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

She loves the sound of water, she says that it relaxes her. LOL

Anyways, i don't have that thing on all day, just a couple of hours a day.


----------

